

Google Announces Third Quarter 2010 Financial Results - btilly
http://investor.google.com/earnings/2010/Q3_google_earnings.html

======
smakz
I'm rooting for all the big technology companies to do really well: Amazon,
Yahoo, Google, Microsoft, Ebay, Apple. Higher market caps means more
flexibility in acquisitions, and these are the companies which aren't afraid
to take risks.

------
mlinsey
Was this much different from expectations? We don't usually see quarterly
results on HN, but if these results are a big surprise, they would certainly
be newsworthy. I guess I'm missing the context here.

~~~
btilly
It was a lot better than expectations. The stock is moving up substantially on
this news.

Also Google is a pretty good indicator of what is happening with the Internet
as a whole. If Google's gross revenue jumps 23%, that bodes well for many
smaller companies.

 _Edit_ Removed wildly incorrect estimate of the size of the jump. I clearly
didn't sanity check the miscalculation I did...

~~~
chollida1
> It was a lot better than expectations. The stock looks like it will jump
> about 30% or so on this n

What makes you think the stock will jump 30%? Why not 20% or 40%?

Is there some sort of technical analysis behind this, or is this a hunch?

~~~
btilly
That was a serious miscalculation on my part off of a couple of numbers I saw
in a news article. :-(

------
jsm386
Interesting stuff in there via [http://www.businessinsider.com/display-
advertising-is-a-25-b...](http://www.businessinsider.com/display-advertising-
is-a-25-billion-business-for-google-2010-10)

"Mobile is on a run rate of more than $1 billion. That is, people accessing
Google services through mobile devices--not just Android--are adding $1
billion per year to Google's revenue."

"YouTube is monetizing over 2 billion views per week. That's an increase of
50% year over year."

------
Andrew_Quentin
They would be welcomed at any point to increase the share of revenue given to
the publishers.

~~~
korch
To see that we will need some healthy competition in the ad and search space.
I actually hope Bing does well just for serving this purpose. Google's search
page was nearly the same for 5 years, Bing comes out and adds a few more
dynamic ways to search and Google had to re-vamp their entire home page over
the course of 2 years. It is ironic to be in a situation where Microsoft's
relentless and battle-hardened strategy of copy-cat is the most powerful thing
keeping Google from doing evil.

------
melling
It's going to be interesting when Google's market cap passes Microsoft's.
Could happen in 2011. Microsoft still gets incredible revenue from Windows and
Office but these aren't growth markets because they already dominate.
Microsoft has almost become IBM.

~~~
andrewljohnson
They would love to be IBM. IBM totally reinvented itself, and surged past its
old roots... very Apple-esque resurgence.

Look at the chart over IBM's existence: <http://www.google.com/finance?q=IBM>

------
tocomment
It said google made money from android. How do they make money from android?

~~~
cryptoz
Every time a user types a web search on an Android phone, they see Google ads
and may click on them. I would guess that's the only way they make money from
Android, but they probably make a ton that way.

~~~
tocomment
That happens on iPhones too though.

~~~
cryptoz
Google pays Apple a fortune for that privilege. I remember hearing the deal
was around $300,000,000 / year (but I could be wrong). With Android, Google
makes total profit.

